# Bodie Ghost Town



## Josh220 (Aug 24, 2011)

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Aug 24, 2011)

5 & 6 is my favs, all really good though, I just think maybe desaturating them a bit would have worked better, I think of eeriness when someone says ghost town.


----------



## Josh220 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks. I totally agree, my other thread may be better for that. My single exposures were PP'd more for the eerie/vintage effect. I was just playing around with HDR since the lighting was so bad. 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/254659-bodie-ghost-town.html

Or my Flickr for the rest:

Flickr: NikoNJosH!'s Photostream


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 24, 2011)

nice shots! I agree with Josh.. desaturate a bit, to give more of an "old" feel. Maybe try grainy B&W or Sepia.... stay within the context of "Ghost Town" more. Try to emulate Tintypes in your processing.. could be cool!


----------



## Over Exposed (Aug 24, 2011)

Great to see you around Josh! I really like #2 & #6. I know some people like to moan and groan about having some blowouts, like the windows in the case of #6, but I for one think it's a good thing. Same goes for some shadows. It helps to retain depth and doesn't overly flatten the image. I like the amount of saturation in both of them. It may not be eerie, but it's certainly abandoned.


----------



## Josh220 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, appreciate the feedback. I didn't mind the saturation either, I even toned down some of the colors already. I de-saturated them a bit more to see what people think:


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Aug 24, 2011)

Love 'em! Much better


----------



## 4bsingreece (Aug 24, 2011)

What a difference! Good job!


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 24, 2011)

sweet.. definitely think that adds to it...


----------



## Josh220 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I always appreciate being able to grow from others' insights.


----------



## kennysghost (Aug 25, 2011)

4 & 6 Is my Fav!!! Really Well Done!!!


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 25, 2011)

I like 2 and 4.


----------



## McNugget801 (Aug 26, 2011)

6 is pretty good, without a doubt my favorite of the batch.
too bad the light is so harsh coming in the windows.


----------



## Josh220 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## bryandadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Very well done!! Do you photograph other abandon areas? I know some tend to focus on old ghost towns or abandoned buildings and such.


----------



## janok (Sep 1, 2011)

Great shots - I envy you this photo-opportunity


----------



## paul85224 (Oct 15, 2011)

#2 is nice, some of the other interior shots are too busy.

Bodie is a cool place to shoot; getting there is a pain though!!!


----------



## Stiga (Oct 18, 2011)

A good set. Well done.


----------



## Josh220 (Oct 18, 2011)

bryandadams said:


> Very well done!! Do you photograph other abandon areas? I know some tend to focus on old ghost towns or abandoned buildings and such.



Thanks! I don't aim specifically for those areas, but I do have some others in my Flickr such as Alcatraz. 



janok said:


> Great shots - I envy you this photo-opportunity


 


paul85224 said:


> #2 is nice, some of the other interior shots are too busy.
> 
> Bodie is a cool place to shoot; getting there is a pain though!!!



It's just a dirt road, which is now 2/3 paved as of very recently. 



Stiga said:


> A good set. Well done.



Thanks everyone.


----------

